# Supreme Commander Problem



## nonamehero95 (11. Mai 2011)

Hi leute

Ich hab ein Problem bei Supreme Commander Forged Alliance:

Ich stelle die Spielgeschwindigkeit am Anfang auf "Schnell" (4x), aber während der Partie wird das Spiel immer langsamer

hat jemand ne ahnung was da los sein könnte?
danke schonmal im voraus


____________________________________

Wer Rechtschreibfehler findet darf sie gerne behalten


----------



## Jack ONeill (11. Mai 2011)

Kommt vor wenn viele Einheiten unterwegs sind und es hängt auch von der Größe der Karte ab


----------



## nonamehero95 (11. Mai 2011)

danke aber das kann ich mir eigentlich nicht vorstellen, mein kumpel der unsere spile hostet hat nen verdammt guten pc (so ziemlich von allem das neuste)
werds aber ma ausprobieren und dann bescheidgeben


----------



## Jack ONeill (11. Mai 2011)

Ich hab das auch schon mit einem Freund über lan gespielt, der hatte ständig die Probleme. Auf kleinen Karten ging es dann, so 4vs4 und nicht mehr als 1000 Einheiten


----------



## nonamehero95 (11. Mai 2011)

besten dank hat funktioniert

und somit close


----------



## Jack ONeill (11. Mai 2011)

Immer wieder gern


----------

